# Changing Employers



## AlexHedley (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm a UK citizen currently teaching English in Japan.

When I looked for English teaching jobs in Japan, many of those advertised stipulated that they would only hire those who already have a Working Visa.

I presume therefore that changing your employer in regards to your Work Visa is relatively easy, but is this the case?

Thank-you very much for your time.


----------



## Raffish_Chapish (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah as long as you work in same field as before you just need to send a letter to Immigration to change employers


----------



## xhristophe (Dec 1, 2014)

Unlike some countries, the working visa is not tied to a single employer. But as noted above you have to send a letter to immigration. I think (after having a friend bounce from employer to employer) that you have a three month period after leaving one employer to find new work. But don't take that as gospel.


----------

